# CURTIS AC Speed Controller Connections



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,

RTFM. I suggest that you search for the manual using something like Google and download it. That is free and easy to do. Read it. It has the wiring diagrams. Also, for the wires on the motor, look for the AC15 model from HPEVS Company possibly thru website for Thunderstruck Motors. The information is out there. Once you've done that, if you need specific clarification, come back and we'll help. It is a lot to ask of us unless you've read the manual and can make sense of answers from us.

Regards and good luck,

major


----------

